# sloppy seconds



## zualio

How do you say sloppy seconds?
Sloppy seconds is when you had to wait have sex with someone after someone else got to the person first has already had a lot of sex with this person and you wanted to be with this person first, like figuratively getting sloppy leftovers. Would it be tira-tirahan ng sex or sexwal nalalabi?


----------



## DotterKat

Your suggestion "tira-tirahan ng sex" could be a possibility, but it does not reflect the true sense of "sloppy seconds".
"Sloppy seconds" denotes a crassness in language, apart from the meaning, that you don't get from "tira-tirahan". 
There won't be a direct translation, but I would suggest something along the lines of:

(Siya ay) *pinagsawaan* na ng ibang (lalaki/babae).
(Babae/Lalaki) na *napagsawaan* na ng iba.

An even cruder rendering of "sloppy seconds", and one which comes closer to the spirit of the original would be:

Mayroon ng ibang* nagpakasasa* sa kanyang katawan.

Needless to say, since the above lines are somewhat vulgar, they would be used only after careful consideration.


----------



## Alakdan

I know this is an old post.

If the person feels bad because he is only the second choice.  Meaning the partner (who had a lot of sex with a different person) is just having sex because the other partner is gone. . .

A less vulgar figure of speech is "panakip butas".  

Ex.  "*Panakip butas* lang yata ako kaya mo napiling *sumiping sa akin*."

You are probably using me to *fill a void*, which is why you chose to *sleep with me. *


----------

